

Use google encrypted search from the Firefox bar - DanBlake

If you want to get normal encrypted search from the firefox search bar do the following:<p>Navigate to your profile folder for firefox<p><pre><code>  *  Windows : C:\Users\(username)\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\(profilename)\

  *  Mac : ~/Library/Mozilla/Firefox/Profiles/&#60;profile folder&#62;

</code></pre>
Once in your profile folder, edit the "search.json" file.<p>Look for "google.com" in the file, and everywhere you find it, replace the preceding http with httpS<p>There should be 3 references to it.
======
dreemteem
Shouldn't that be <https://encrypted.google.com>

Since they moved the domain.

~~~
DanBlake
Either works, seems to redirect.

